# iTunes ~ iCloud Question



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, yesterday I did something really dumb and somehow erased my entire desktop computer drive while trying to update the OS...
It is actually a Mac Book Pro hooked up to a monitor... and not my main computer. I did have most of my important files backed up and most of my software as well. The big lost is my itunes library which I only had on that computer and my iPod.

I come to find out that iTunes now allows you to re-download your purchased music via iCloud in the new iTunes... so I download that to my main computer and am in the process of downloading. I got half way through and then it hit a glitch cause one song was not ava, so I 've been doing the rest manually... no big deal but it asked for my password again and the button I had to click said *"buy"*! I am really hoping I'm not being charged again for these?

I would think it would say so and how much somewhere...? Anyone done this?

I do think it is great to have this new option as I, like many of you have multiple devices...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know how the iCloud works, but if you have your music on your iPod, why not transfer it back to your computer from there?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't know how the iCloud works, but if you have your music on your iPod, why not transfer it back to your computer from there?


I was just about to google how to do that... was not even sure if you could? I asked how somewhere else and they told me about this icloud option. Only thing is I also have stuff that I did not get from iTunes and all my playlist...

off to google..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Not positive, but I don't think you can do the reverse -- move music from iPod to iTunes


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

YOu can buy software that will do it for you.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You can but it is really complicated and there is some risk of losing your iPod tunes... since I was able to download all my purchased music, I will just leave it be. I was able to easily drag new music I just downloaded onto my iPod manually. Not sure why it can't work the other way too.

It is my CD music that I want, I may be able to pull them off the back up on my hard drive...?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

If you have a backup, as in a Time Machine backup, it should be really easy. Open iTunes, then click on the TM icon in the dock, then restore iTunes from the date you want to.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you still need some guidance, check iLounge.com:


[URL=http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/copying-music-from-ipod-to-computer/]http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/copying-music-from-ipod-to-computer/
[/url]


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I got it! Thanks for the software suggestion, I used iRip at another persons suggestion. It cost just 14.95 using this coupon code: THANKYOU25 
and well worth it.

It took me about 45 minutes to manually transfer all my playlists from my iPod into my iTunes and it was very easy. I think I can also use it to transfer photos from iPad another major chore I will have to do since I hit the wrong button!


----------



## ronvitale (Mar 11, 2011)

Not that this will directly help you (I just saw that you got your problem fixed): I was curious about the iCloud but after I learned that you're not actually streaming songs from the internet, but would need to download them--well, that was a big turn off for me.

I currently use Carbonite as my backup. It's around $59 a year and I store everything on there. I suspect you could do the same sort of thing with Dropbox and other services. If a hard drive goes back or whatever, I just setup the new machine and then pull everything off my online backup. The only issue is that it usually takes more than a day as my backup is huge.

I like the idea of iCloud but for music, it's not doing what I really want:

Google music (beta) is free and is nice and I really like Amazon's Cloud Service, but both services require that I upload everything first to it and there's no app for the iPhone or iPod (which royally stinks).

At the end of the day, I have great services that I can use on my Droid or desktop but can't get on my iPhone. And the iCloud isn't going to stream music so that's not going to be helpful. You would think that companies would make things attractive for customers, but I suspect it's all sorts of rights issues on the back end (at least that's what I hear the issue is for the iCloud).


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG! I just looked thru my previous purchases and there were close to 400 not in my library!     I got them back.  Finally!! 

I was missing both seasons of Justified.  I forgot I even bought them and have zero idea how they went missing in my library.  Crazy.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow this is really making me consider using some sort of backup software like Time Machine.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I use Time Machine and STILL had missing music/TV/movies etc.  I think most of mine was lost when I had a laptop and a desktop (no more laptops since iPad).  ITunes saw it as two separate libraries and you had to manually manage them.


----------

